# Fs : Brand new 2.8 24v vr6 crate motors



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

All sold


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

do they bolt up to manual 6speeds?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vr6jettagli said:


> do they bolt up to manual 6speeds?


 I have been asked this question in PM's as well so I will post it in here. Volkswagen/Audi do not make Transmission specific engines. They make engines , then they make transmissions. 

All the VR6 motors are the same just that some dont have the provision for the extra bolts. i.e. remove dowels or drill and tap holes. That only applies to an automatic transmission. 
These will bolt up fine to an 02M Manual Gearbox.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

any reimbursement/ credit if i provide a core?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jettaglis said:


> any reimbursement/ credit if i provide a core?


 Not interested in cores. 
:laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

INA said:


> All the VR6 motors are the same just that some dont have the provision for the extra bolts. i.e. remove dowels or drill and tap holes. That only applies to an automatic transmission.
> These will bolt up fine to an 02M Manual Gearbox.


The 'Auto' block is missing the part of the casting where the rear trans bolt for the 02A/J/M goes.


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The 'Auto' block is missing the part of the casting where the rear trans bolt for the 02A/J/M goes.


This is true. The auto block does work with the 02M. Just did it


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

:what: you have a few brand-spankin new factory 24Vs ... just ... lyin around? :what:

Do you know what peripherals would need to be replaced if a guy were to toss one of these where a 12v used to sit?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We.B.Dubbin said:


> Do you know what peripherals would need to be replaced if a guy were to toss one of these where a 12v used to sit?


Which 12V? DBC or DBW? MKIV or MKIII? You will at least need the harness and ECU.


need_a_VR6 said:


> The 'Auto' block is missing the part of the casting where the rear trans bolt for the 02A/J/M goes.


Paul,
You are correct. These are automatic motors (hence the reason they are so cheap as they are not that many auto 24V MKIV's on the market). You can most definately bolt up an 02M or 02J to these motors, it just means you are using 5 bolts vs 6. Old 12V VR's used 4 bolts...so thats some food for thought.


DCdense88 said:


> This is true. The auto block does work with the 02M. Just did it


:thumbup:

When these motors became available I knew they were the Automatic motors so I trial fitted an 02M to one before creating this add. $1550 USD for a brand new motor with all the bells and whistles is a steal no matter how many ways you look @ it.

2 motors sold today. Only 3 more available.:thumbup:


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

I'm wondering about MKIV (I have to check if it's AFP or BDF) Not sure about DBC/DBW, dont know what that is


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

> I'm wondering about MKIV (I have to check if it's AFP or BDF) Not sure about DBC/DBW, dont know what that is


what year is it? if it has spark plug wires its a afp 12v 
dbc-drive by cable/dbw- drive by wire


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

INA said:


> Paul,
> You are correct. These are automatic motors (hence the reason they are so cheap as they are not that many auto 24V MKIV's on the market). You can most definately bolt up an 02M or 02J to these motors, it just means you are using 5 bolts vs 6. Old 12V VR's used 4 bolts...so thats some food for thought.


The 12v used more then that, can't forget the starter bolts and the front motor mount bolt that goes into the trans from the block side.

I don't think it'll be an issue, but if you need/want to use that rear bolt you need to make an adapter.


----------



## DCdense88 (May 29, 2009)

auto block bolted to 02M doesn't need any adapter. Running that setup @ 550whp and i'm fine. But if it helps you sleep at night i guess you could make an adapter. JW does anyone sell an adapter like that.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DCdense88 said:


> auto block bolted to 02M doesn't need any adapter. Running that setup @ 550whp and i'm fine. But if it helps you sleep at night i guess you could make an adapter. JW does anyone sell an adapter like that.


I am working on an adapter right now for those who have been asking but ideally I dont see the point.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

1 more motor left!:thumbup:


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

still got that motor left


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vr6jettagli said:


> still got that motor left


Yes:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

After holding onto the last motor for a few weeks , the pending buyer has decided to cancel so the last motor is back up for grabs.
First come first serve.:thumbup:


----------



## Passat514 (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it interchangable with the 24v "AXK" VR6 that is used in the 2001-2003 Eurovan? (Auto transmission)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Passat514 said:


> Is it interchangable with the 24v "AXK" VR6 that is used in the 2001-2003 Eurovan? (Auto transmission)


Depending on the year your motor was produced you will need to swap over the rear upper timing chain cover and valve cover.Other than that it will be direct.

We only have 1 more motor left.:thumbup:


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

Ok.. I didn't see a straight answer or i just missed it... but will it connect to a gti 6spd gearbox? (I own a 03' gti vr6, 24v with A LOT of miles) lol


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Ramo said:


> Ok.. I didn't see a straight answer or i just missed it... but will it connect to a gti 6spd gearbox? (I own a 03' gti vr6, 24v with A LOT of miles) lol


yes:thumbup:


----------



## bigbadbansheeboy (Apr 12, 2011)

*Vr6 engine*

Do you still have this engine? Please contact me ASAP [email protected].


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bigbadbansheeboy said:


> Do you still have this engine? Please contact me ASAP [email protected].


Replied to your email Jay:thumbup:


----------



## bowtied77 (Sep 22, 2008)

i have a 2002 eurovn AXK
i am a bit new to vr6 
but have been told the axk block has different mounting holes
for the bolt ons
A do you still have a motor left ?
B can anyone confirm the difference in the blocks?
c i am almoast sure there is at least a different oil pump
unless it is just the pick up

plese help
thanks 

is there a part number for the block of the motor you are selling ?
are all 24v heads the same?
but i am most worried about the accesory holes 
thanks again 
anyone?


----------

